# Jogi segítség: Előre fizetett, de nem teljesített szállítás Kanadából Magyarországra.



## Poczik Imre (2017 December 31)

Sziasztok!
Barátaimmal összefogva rendeltünk audiokábeleket egy ismert montreáli hifi kábelgyártó specialistától. Megegyeztünk az árban és el is utaltam a pénzt, de nem küldte le a kábeleket. Elősször betegsérge hivatkozova, madj egyre ritkábban válaszolt. Természetesen a banki utalásról megvan a magyarországi bank igazolása. Az üzlet megy neki és a facebookon látszik, hogy továbbra is készíti a kábeleket. Hová tudnék fordulni konkrétan ilyen esetben, hogy visszakapjuk a pénzünket? Tanácsokat előre is köszönve. BÚÉK, Imre


----------



## *Rima (2017 December 31)

Poczik Imre írta:


> *banki utalás*ról megvan a magyarországi bank igazolása.
> Hová tudnék fordulni



*ez egy magan business *es nem online vasarlas
*ezt NEM vedi hivatalos szerv *


----------



## Poczik Imre (2018 Január 2)

Kedves Rima!
Köszönöm a hozzászólást. A cégnek e-mailben elküldött rendelés az nem online? A banki igazolás muntatja a fizetés teljesítését. Több ezer CAD-ról van szó, ezért nehéz elengednünk ezt és szerintem az nem normális, hogy erre nincs valamilyen megoldás.
Nyilván most már csak Paypalon keresztül utalnék -tudtommal ott van védelem- , de utólag mindig okosabb az ember.
Szóval, ha mégis valakinek van 5lete kérem ossza meg velem.
Köszönöm.
Üdv, Imre


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 2)

Poczik Imre írta:


> Kedves Rima!
> Köszönöm a hozzászólást. A
> *cégnek e-mailben elküldött rendelés az nem online?
> A banki igazolás muntatja a fizetés teljesítését.*
> ...



1) ez mint bebizonyosodott NEM online feluletrol torteno business --- innet semmi sem vedi 
2) utaltal egy szamlara egy bizonyos osszeget ( sajat magad sajat magadtol tetted ) ------ akar nekem is kuldhetted -- csak uuugy 
3) bizony bizony MINDEN businesst KIZAROLAG Paypalon keresztül ---- regi netesek ezt mar 20 eve tudjak 
4) jobban jarsz HA belepihensz 
tehetsz feljelentest DE kell hozza egy helyi ugyved oradija minimum 250 CAD $ 
garantaltan a tizezres categoriaban all meg az ugy --- HA megall ------ telefonok -levelek -ect. bitang sokba kerul naluk 
ez egy jo tandij volt , kar hogy a sajat borodon kellett megtapasztalnod


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Január 2)

Poczik Imre írta:


> Kedves Rima!
> Köszönöm a hozzászólást. A cégnek e-mailben elküldött rendelés az nem online? A banki igazolás muntatja a fizetés teljesítését. Több ezer CAD-ról van szó, ezért nehéz elengednünk ezt és szerintem az nem normális, hogy erre nincs valamilyen megoldás.
> Nyilván most már csak Paypalon keresztül utalnék -tudtommal ott van védelem- , de utólag mindig okosabb az ember.
> Szóval, ha mégis valakinek van 5lete kérem ossza meg velem.
> ...


Nos, nem biztos hogy segít, de egy próbát megér, és nem kerül semmibe. 
Írod, hogy a cégnek van Facebook profilja. Én a helyedben a továbbiakban nem mailban reklamálnék, hanem a nyílt Facebook profilján, ahol az egész világ láthatja, olvashatja. Ott bombáznám a kérdéssel naponta, hogy mikor küldi már az előre kifizetett árut. A banki utalásról pedig szépen képet is csatolnék, alátámasztva ezzel a mesémet.
Ha több vevőt is eltántorít a postod a vásárlástól, mert ez azért nem egy jó reklám nekik, lehet hogy meggondolják magukat, és inkább elküldik az árut.


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 2)

CasaLoma írta:


> Nos, nem biztos hogy segít, de egy próbát megér, és nem kerül semmibe.
> Írod, hogy a cégnek van Facebook profilja. Én a helyedben a továbbiakban nem mailban reklamálnék,
> * hanem a nyílt Facebook profilján, ahol az egész világ láthatja, *olvashatja. Ott bombáznám a kérdéssel naponta, hogy mikor küldi már az előre kifizetett árut. A banki utalásról pedig szépen képet is csatolnék, alátámasztva ezzel a mesémet.
> Ha több vevőt is eltántorít a postod a vásárlástól, mert ez azért nem egy jó reklám nekik, lehet hogy meggondolják magukat, és inkább elküldik az árut.


*casalomaaaa te egy canadaival akarsz imigyen harcolni ??? ugyan maaaa ---azonnak letilt es egy betut sem irhaccccc oda 
+ ugy helyre teszi a kisagyadat semmi perc alatt hogy ihaj , letiltat neked mindent !!! erted a mindent ??? 
+ ha nem maradsz nyugton olyan nemzetkozi pert varr a nyakadba ragalmazasert hogy nyogod mig elsz *
ROSSSZ a tanacs --- igy jart mert ostoba volt
a vesztesege maganveszteseg mar reg nyoma sincs a rendelesnek


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Január 2)

*Rima írta:


> *casalomaaaa te egy canadaival akarsz imigyen harcolni ??? ugyan maaaa ---azonnak letilt es egy betut sem irhaccccc oda
> + ugy helyre teszi a kisagyadat semmi perc alatt hogy ihaj , letiltat neked mindent !!! erted a mindent ???
> + ha nem maradsz nyugton olyan nemzetkozi pert varr a nyakadba ragalmazasert hogy nyogod mig elsz *
> ROSSSZ a tanacs --- igy jart mert ostoba volt
> a vesztesege maganveszteseg mar reg nyoma sincs a rendelesnek


Milyen rágalmazás? Ha előre fizetett a megállapodás szerint, és most várja az árut, abban mi a rágalmazás?


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 2)

CasaLoma írta:


> *Milyen rágalmazás?* Ha előre fizetett a megállapodás szerint, és most várja az árut, abban mi a rágalmazás?


*ezt irtad*
Én a helyedben a továbbiakban nem mailban 
*reklamálnék,* hanem a *nyílt Facebook profilján,* ahol az egész világ láthatja, olvashatja. Ott bombáznám a kérdéssel naponta, hogy mikor küldi már az előre kifizetett árut. 
*
ez amit irtal ----- hol a bizonyitek ?? amig az NINCS az bizony ragalmazas *


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Január 2)

*Rima írta:


> *ezt irtad*
> Én a helyedben a továbbiakban nem mailban
> *reklamálnék,* hanem a *nyílt Facebook profilján,* ahol az egész világ láthatja, olvashatja. Ott bombáznám a kérdéssel naponta, hogy mikor küldi már az előre kifizetett árut.
> *
> ez amit irtal ----- hol a bizonyitek ?? amig az NINCS az bizony ragalmazas *


A bizonyíték a teljesített átutalás, meg a számla, ami alapján a bank az utalást teljesítette.


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 2)

CasaLoma írta:


> A bizonyíték a teljesített *átutalás, meg a számla*, ami alapján a bank az utalást teljesítette.


milyen szamla ?? aranyom ??
milyen atutalas ?? aranyom ??
utalt egy acountra egy bizonyos osszeget ------ tudja hogy azaz acount KIE ??? --- gyanitom nem
(HA pedig eleg nagy volt az osszeg azaz acount mar NEM IS LETEZIK )
egy ugyved ugy sopri le az asztalrol mint a huzat
utaltal a szamlamra penzt --- azert mert -- szeretsz vagy egyeb ...
szamla milyen szamla ---ahhh hogy a vadlonal van egy darab papir AHHHA --- irt egyet
mire bebizonyitana (de eselye sem lesz ra ) hogy ez egy valos business
addigra mar rament inge-gatyaja -gloriaja
ITT nem szokas csak ugy vagdalozni a hasonlo fenyegetesekkel ,mert roppant sokba tud kerulni
ITT eselyed SINCS a szadat SEM kinyitni ugyved nelkul ( megjegyzem anelkul a kutya meg nem hallgat )


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Január 2)

*Rima írta:


> milyen szamla ?? aranyom ??
> milyen atutalas ?? aranyom ??
> utalt egy acountra egy bizonyos osszeget ------ tudja hogy azaz acount KIE ??? --- gyanitom nem
> (HA pedig eleg nagy volt az osszeg azaz acount mar NEM IS LETEZIK )
> ...


Ha céges utalás volt, akkor kellett legyen legalább egy Proforma számla, ami alapján a bank az utalást teljesítette. 
De lehet, hogy igazad van, és Kanadában ez is másképp működik.
A gyanúm egyébként az, hogy ez a cég nem is gyárt semmit, legfeljebb Proforma számlát, aztán vagy szerencséjére belerepül a sültgalamb a szájába, vagy nem. Sajnos, a hiszékenységnek megvannak a vámszedői mindenhol.


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 2)

CasaLoma írta:


> Ha céges utalás volt, akkor kellett legyen legalább egy Proforma számla, ami alapján a bank az utalást teljesítette.
> De lehet, hogy igazad van, és Kanadában ez is másképp működik.
> A gyanúm egyébként az, hogy ez a cég nem is gyárt semmit, legfeljebb*
> Proforma számlát*, aztán vagy szerencséjére belerepül a sültgalamb a szájába, vagy nem.
> * Sajnos, a hiszékenységnek megvannak a vámszedői mindenhol*.


casaloma bemegyek az itteni nyomtatvany boltnak megfelelo boltba
es valogatok vagy 500 szamlatombb kozott oszt veszek egyet es van szamlam
(szigoru szamozasu nyomtatvany kezeles NEM a booootban kezdodik )
hiszekenyseg vamszedoi ---- hmmmmm a butasag aldozatai mintha pontosabb lenne


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Január 2)

*Rima írta:


> casaloma bemegyek az itteni nyomtatvany boltnak megfelelo boltba
> es valogatok vagy 500 szamlatombb kozott oszt veszek egyet es van szamlam
> hiszekenyseg vamszedoi ---- hmmmmm a butasag aldozatai mintha pontosabb lenne


Másodszor már biztos nem fut bele ilyenbe, bár elég sok volt tanulópénznek. Bár nem az én pénzem bánta, nevetni akkor sincs kedvem rajta.


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 2)

CasaLoma írta:


> Másodszor már biztos nem fut bele ilyenbe, bár elég sok volt tanulópénznek. Bár nem az én pénzem bánta, nevetni akkor sincs kedvem rajta.


tanulsag a sajat karabol
nevetgeles nincs csak a kerdeseire valasz
ha sokat ugral az nagyon sokba tud kerulni
(mongggyuk nekem fussssa arra ,hogy egy nemzetkozi jogaszt a nyakara szabaditsak ) innet lehet tovabb gondolni a tortenetet


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Január 2)

*Rima írta:


> tanulsag a sajat karabol
> nevetgeles nincs csak a kerdeseire valasz
> ha sokat ugral az nagyon sokba tud kerulni
> (mongggyuk nekem van egy nemzetkozi jogaszt a nyakara szabaditani ) innet lehet tovabb gondolni a tortenetet


Nézd, ha nálatok a jog a gengsztereket védi, és azok ugrálhatnak becsületsértést kiáltozva, innentől kezdve tényleg fölösleges bármit is kezdeni, legfőképpen nem egy hátrakötött kezű, tehetetlen nemzetközi jogásznak egyetlen centet is kifizetni. (még talán az is bele találna gázolni szegény lelkivilágába aztán fizethetne kártérítést)


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 2)

CasaLoma írta:


> Nézd, ha
> nálatok a jog a gengsztereket védi, és azok ugrálhatnak becsületsértést kiáltozva, innentől kezdve tényleg fölösleges bármit is kezdeni, legfőképpen nem egy hátrakötött kezű, tehetetlen nemzetközi jogásznak egyetlen centet is kifizetni.


a jog , az angolszasz jog MINDENKIT VED !!!
bizonyitsd be azt amit allitasz es a jog melletted all !

apropooooo
*csak Neked ! *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=asgB-NQWuWE


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Január 2)

*Rima írta:


> a jog , az angolszasz jog MINDENKIT VED !!!
> bizonyitsd be azt amit allitasz es a jog melletted all !


Az ajándékozás címszó alatt futó utalásokhoz még csak annyit fűznék utólag hozzá, hogy ez itt Európa, nagyon nem Kanada. Itt a bank pénzmosásra van kihegyezve, nem lehet csak úgy utalgatni akárkinek ahogy a kedvünk szottyan. Kétszer utaltam haza kisebb összeget, harmadszorra nekem szegezték a kérdést, hogy ki ez akinek rendszeresen pénzt küldök? Személyi igazolványa fénymásolatával (azon rajta van a jó édesanyja neve is ) tudtam bebizonyítani hogy szó nincs semmi bűnös dologról, csak egy zsebpénzből kifutott gyerekről.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Január 2)

Poczik Imre írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Barátaimmal összefogva rendeltünk audiokábeleket egy ismert montreáli hifi kábelgyártó specialistától. Megegyeztünk az árban


Ha jól értelmezem, nem webáruházon keresztül.
Volt szerződéskötés? Ha igen mindkét nyelven? Melyik a mérvadó vita esetén?
Több ezer dollár esetén én ragaszkodnék hozzá, hisz a VÁM-nál sem mindegy (felteszem a mennyiség kereskedelmi).


> és el is utaltam a pénzt, de nem küldte le a kábeleket. Elősször betegsérge hivatkozova, madj egyre ritkábban válaszolt.


Magánszemély vagy cég? Van adószáma? Ha van, akkor talán a kanadai kereskedelmi kamaránál lehet panaszt tenni a szerződés alapján.
Ha nincs szerződés, akkor félek, hogy csak polgári pert tudsz indítani, ami, ahogy Rima is írta, jelentős összegbe kerülne és korántsem biztos, hogy eredményes lenne.


> Természetesen a banki utalásról megvan a magyarországi bank igazolása. Az üzlet megy neki és a facebookon látszik, hogy továbbra is készíti a kábeleket. Hová tudnék fordulni konkrétan ilyen esetben, hogy visszakapjuk a pénzünket? Tanácsokat előre is köszönve. BÚÉK, Imre


Neked is BUÉK!


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 2)

CasaLoma írta:


> Az ajándékozás címszó alatt futó utalásokhoz még csak annyit fűznék utólag hozzá, hogy
> * ez itt Európa, nagyon nem Kanada. Itt a bank pénzmosásra van kihegyezve,* nem lehet csak úgy utalgatni akárkinek ahogy a kedvünk szottyan. Kétszer utaltam haza kisebb összeget, harmadszorra nekem szegezték a kérdést, hogy ki ez akinek rendszeresen pénzt küldök? Személyi igazolványa fénymásolatával (azon rajta van a jó édesanyja neve is ) tudtam bebizonyítani hogy szó nincs semmi bűnös dologról, csak egy zsebpénzből kifutott gyerekről.


nnna most hogy azeeee tisztazzunk is nehany dolgot
a penzmosas mint olyan mintha innet kelt volna szarnyra ergo errefele talan tobbet tudnak rola
mivel elegszer tettem ezert nagyon tudom ,hogy vannak osszeghatarok ami folott figyelnek es bizonyitast kernek
Canadaban ez a hatar a 10 ezer dollar tehat : az efolott erkezo penz utalasok kerulnek vizsgalat ala
Magyarorszagon ez a hatar HA nem valtozott akkor 100 ezer Ft.
TEHAT : a kuldott osszeg garantaltan 10 ezer $ alatti


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ha jól értelmezem, nem webáruházon keresztül.
> Volt
> *szerződéskötés*? Ha igen mindkét nyelven? Melyik a mérvadó vita esetén?
> Több ezer dollár esetén én ragaszkodnék hozzá, hisz a VÁM-nál sem mindegy (felteszem a mennyiség kereskedelmi).
> ...


szinte biztosra veszem ,hogy *szerzodes* NINCS mert akkor azt a tranzakciot ado IS terheli ami errefele jelentos
*a delikvens IS jol akart jarni *es igy jart
*adoszam* garantaltan nincs a birtokaban !
nem online feluletu rendeles hanem magan megallapodas amiben az allam szabadkezet ad
van egy allitas es egy tagadas
a VAM kerdes a szabad vamegyezmennyel mar a multte
a kereskedelmi kamara bizonyitek nelkul ra se nez ( ugyvedi jelenlet a minimum)
javaslom az olvasoknak tanulsagkent ; mikor eszetlenul sporolni akarunk akkor nagyot bukhatunk
tehat sporolni DE esszel


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Január 2)

*Rima írta:


> Canadaban ez a hatar a 10 ezer dollar tehat : az efolott erkezo penz utalasok kerulnek vizsgalat ala


Tízezer dollár alatti összeget akárhányszor bezsebelhet anélkül, hogy bárki is kérdezősködni kezdene, hogy honnét, miért, esetleg olyan jövedelem ami után adót is illene fizetni, stb.?


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 2)

CasaLoma írta:


> Tízezer dollár alatti összeget akárhányszor bezsebelhet anélkül, hogy bárki is kérdezősködni kezdene, hogy honnét, miért, esetleg olyan jövedelem ami után adót is illene fizetni, stb.?


9999 $ fogadasa NEM esik a kivizsgalando tetel ala 
nyilvan valo ha ez naponta -hetente erkezik azutan utana mennek 
eseti normalitason beluli intervallumban az allamnak nincs joga kerdezoskodni 
DE pl. kulfoldrol erkezo penz eredetet 30 ezer $ -ig nem vizsgalja 
nem adoztatja


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Január 2)

*Rima írta:


> 9999 $ fogadasa NEM esik a kivizsgalando tetel ala
> nyilvan valo ha ez naponta -hetente erkezik azutan utana mennek
> eseti normalitason beluli intervallumban az allamnak nincs joga kerdezoskodni
> DE pl. kulfoldrol erkezo penz eredetet 30 ezer $ -ig nem vizsgalja
> nem adoztatja


Sok idióta ember (velem együtt természetesen) meg húzza az igát és fizeti az adót, ahelyett hogy egy ilyen fantomdrótbiznicbe fogna.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Január 2)

CasaLoma írta:


> Tízezer dollár alatti összeget akárhányszor bezsebelhet anélkül, hogy bárki is kérdezősködni kezdene, hogy honnét, miért, esetleg olyan jövedelem ami után adót is illene fizetni, stb.?


Azt talán mégsem.
Annyira van a banki rendszer fejlett, hogy automatikusan jelezze, ha egy számlára többször érkezik az értékhatárnál kisebb összeg.
Sőt tovább megyek! Tuti, hogy törvényi felhatalmazással (de sokszor tán nélküle is) ugyanúgy monitorozzák ezt a területet is, mint pl a telefonhívásokat.


----------



## Melitta (2018 Január 2)

A net vasarlas ma mar a legtobb forgalmat bonyolitja le. Mindenki ingyen olcson szeret vasarolni, es nagyon kis % ban van reklamacio.
Aki elado es valahol elad pl ebay vagy amazon stb ott az emberek vigyaznak arra, hogy ne kockaztassa a jo hirnevuket, mert az elso reklamacional szinte majdnem biztos nem tud tobbet eladonak lenni.
A nagyszamok torvenyeben elofordul hogy link az elado, vagy a posta, ami a feladastol az erkezesig sok kezen kozon megy at. 
Nekem is volt rossz tapasztalatom es sajnos le ellett nyelnem.
ha nem rakatsz ra ertek megjelolest + penz
ha nem veszel ra track numbert ,ami majdnem a posta koltseggel azonos aru.
ha nincs feltuntetve hol tudsz reklamalni .....

Amit magad is el tudsz intezni Small Claims Court on feljelentest tenni . 
POntos osszeget nem tudom de kb $100 orul lehet elinditani az ugyet szemelyesen, vagy paralegal /aki nem ugyved de ilyen kis ugyeket el tud vallalni sokkal olcsobban mint az ugyvedek.

A neten megtalalod oket, mi nem tudunk ajanlani.


stb.
Mi is kuldunk akar az arveresrol akar a palyazat dijait vagy a kvizet dijak minden esetben kerjuk a neten irja ki a cimzett a csomag megerkezeset, pontosan mert nekunk fontos hogy tudja mindenki korekt megbizhato emberek vagyunk.


----------



## Melitta (2018 Január 2)

Poczik Imre írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Barátaimmal összefogva rendeltünk audiokábeleket egy ismert montreáli hifi kábelgyártó specialistától. Megegyeztünk az árban és el is utaltam a pénzt, de nem küldte le a kábeleket. Elősször betegsérge hivatkozova, madj egyre ritkábban válaszolt. Természetesen a banki utalásról megvan a magyarországi bank igazolása. Az üzlet megy neki és a facebookon látszik, hogy továbbra is készíti a kábeleket. Hová tudnék fordulni konkrétan ilyen esetben, hogy visszakapjuk a pénzünket? Tanácsokat előre is köszönve. BÚÉK, Imre



Facenak is irnak hogy link hirdetes es lenyulas rovid story foto az atutalasrol es kerjed toluk a karteritest , kerni lehet , valoszinu nem kapod meg,de biztos utana neznek es hagyjak fent a te relamaciodat es letiltjak az eladot a facen valo hirdeteset.
Leglabb is en igy csinalnam, de csak tipp mert a facet nem ismerem mennyire van hatter munka levelezes stb.
Tudom ez meg nem siker ,de par helyen megteszed , valoszinunak tartom visszautalja a penzt vagy eluldi az arut.

Canadaba is vannak link emberek es csalok, ez nem Canada specifikus.
Milliardos uzlet a neten valo arulas, sajna becsuszhat link elado, es ha mi vagyunk a szenvedo alanyai megjobban tud idegesiteni.


----------

